# I guess I will finally do this.



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Name: Edward Makan Lish (Edie - Ee-Dee)
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Calico Cat
Height: 5' 10" (at the top of the head not the ears)
Weight: 125 pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Orange, and blond, with a bit of white and black.
- Markings: Zig zags at each eyebrow with a 2/3 slope for 2 cm,3 black lines under the eyes going 3 cm down with the other two going outward from the middle with 1 cm gaps on angles, under the chin there is a white spot 5 cm in width at the widest point in the middle, Left arm is black with white lines varying in length, right arm is mostly orange with white lines of varying length, on the stomach there are three pairs of black lines about 2.5 cm in width and 15 cm in length the lines are on the sides partly on the stomach and back, Stomach is mostly white with another black strip coming up from the crotch area, the legs are orange and have random white; blond areas.
- Eye color: Dark Brown, almost black.
- Other features: Small tufts of white fur at the top of each ear,

Behavior and Personality: Calm, cool headed, does not get angry unless there is a very good reason, loves company, but will be rather quiet if there are more than 3 people that they don't often talk to in one room. Tends to forget things very easily, and will never tell somebody they are not a friend anymore. Flirts even though not intended. Rather flamboyant, and has low motivation.

Skills: Singing, appearance, hitting things with sticks, Art, cooking.
Weaknesses: Being friendly, looking inviting, Math, translating sheet music into music, having fun, decision making.

Likes: food, music, singing, art, drama, nice guys, interesting creatures, writing.
Dislikes: Music, Math, spending lots of time outside in the sun, shedding, thinking for long periods of time, making decisions.

History: Always acted flamboyant ever since being very little, moved across the country at the age of 2 with father, came back at the age of 4 without father, liked best friend at the age of 5, also gender confused, was not allowed to see best friend at the age of 6, became mostly anti-social after losing best friend. At the age of 8 moved from home town to the next city, disliked most of the people met in school, had very few friends, age 12 moved back to home town and made a couple friends, was mistaken for a girl the first year back. 13 still had very few friends, has always been slightly self-conscious about looks, bonded closer with friends, but moved further from family. 14 made more friends in High School, got his first serious boyfriend, came out about being gay, three months later broke up for the first time, boyfriend came back and confessed he was still in love, broke up again a month later for caring about what people thouth. 15 lost a lot of motivation, started thinking I was undesirable, bonded even closer to friends. 16 Began drifting apart from best friend, began getting even closer to another friend, began having flings with people, started thinking they were even more undesirable, motivation is extremely low.

Clothing/Personal Style: Anything I pick out, I just have a luck hand I guess.
Picture: Eventually...

Goal: Make sweets and travel having fun with people and making friends, Selling sweets in a kitchen and selling them along the way.
Profession: Cooking, I am good at cooking.
Personal quote: Life is boring, but life is what you make of it, I guess I'm boring.
Theme song: This, or WAW! which I will eventually get from my friend's computer.
Birthdate: 2-19-1994
Star sign: Pisces, Aquarius cusp.

Favorite food: Ice Cream, Cheese Cake (lime favourite), Strawberry Croissants.
Favorite drink: Coffee with vanilla ice ream and a little sugar, cream.
Favorite location: A forest clearing somewhere in the forest.
Favorite weather: Rain, either Pouring, or with sun.
Favorite color: Green.

Least liked food: Raw tomatoes.
Least liked drink: Beer.
Least liked location: Public Places with too many people.
Least liked weather: Sunny no clouds.

Favorite person: A Lade named Rose Szweck.
Least liked person: I dislike most people them same.
Friends: I counted like 11
Relations: Sister, and all kinds of others.
Enemies: I probably have them, just because I am me.
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Gay mostly (technically bi)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

I clicked on the fursona persona sub-forum >:[
Why is this here!!!!11!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I clicked on the fursona persona sub-forum >:[
> Why is this here!!!!11!!



faaaiiillll


I need to do this with my fursona..


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> faaaiiillll
> 
> 
> I need to do this with my fursona..


Quiet you. I clicked here I was even looking at Bloodshot_Eyes' thing and clicked back.
 It just wound up in the wrong place at first.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Quiet you. I clicked here I was even looking at *Bloodshot_Eyes*' thing and clicked back.
> It just wound up in the wrong place at first.




I heard my name... :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I heard my name... :V


Yeah you did. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah you did. :3


Well not heard as much as saw...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Well not heard as much as saw...


I was going to say this, but oh well, it does not really matter.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like a guy I would hangout with. :U


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Sounds like a guy I would hangout with. :U


Sweetness. ^^


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 29, 2010)

Redacted for privacy


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Eww lime cheesecake ewww


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Confirmation up and down the bio of the fact I think you're awesome, Edie.


You think I am awesome? 


JamesB said:


> Eww lime cheesecake ewww


I know it's weird I like it with whipped cream on top as well.
Oooo! Key lime pie is good too!


----------

